# Refrigerator Drain Pan Overflowing



## MikeMcDuck (Oct 3, 2011)

About three weeks ago water started leaking from the bottom of my Amana freezer-on-the-bottom refrigerator, model ABR1922FES3. There was no water inside the refrigerator or freezer compartments, but the freezer was warmer than it should have been. I took the panel off the bottom of the back and found that the (non removable) drain pan was overflowing. I bailed out the pan and cleaned all the coils and everything looked good.

Today it happened again.







I don't think the problem is a plugged drain, since the drain pan is filling and there is no water inside. So it seems to me that the water is not evaporating from the pan as it should. Looking in the opening at the bottom of the unit in the back, with the panel off, on the left side there is a fan. This seems to be running OK. So can anyone tell me why the water is not evaporating and how to fix this? Thanks!

BTW, the unit is two years old and so out of warranty. I called Amana and they said they couldn't help me and that a service manual was not available.

Also, there is no icemaker or water dispenser in this unit.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

the defrost cycle might of melted too much and as a result the static condensate pan couldn't evap that much water drained into it...


----------



## MikeMcDuck (Oct 3, 2011)

So you think it might be the defrost timer? That might account for the freezer being too warm. It hit 20 F when the water overflowed, but is down to zero now, about two hours later.


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

when the freezer defrosts you will get dripping from the melt but the pan should evap it out just from the lower heat at the base of the box....timer sounds like it is on to long or the times out is to often....if there is a copper sensing buld for the defrost timer might check to see it it mounted or wher it shuld be....but basically no refrigerator/freezer have condensate drain offs as you stated with no ice/water service...defrost cycle is making water and the frezzer being warm is letting you know


----------

